# Sync to farthest page read keeps going backward



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got a first gen Paperwhite and an Oasis I've had about a month now.  I also read on iPhones or laptop or iPad-  and all are sync'd just fine. 

Till I added the Oasis.

What happens is:  I put the same book on the PW and the Oasis.  When I open the Oasis, it wants to go backward to the furthest read page from when I was using the PW.  Not just once- but for every stop in reading I did on the PW.

Say I read 30 pages on the PW, closed it.  Read to page 45.  Closed it.  Read to page 54, closed it.  I pick up the Oasis, and read from page 54 to page 175.  The next time I open the Oasis, it tells me I'm on page 175, but the furthest page read is 54, on (name of PW) and do I want to go there?  I say cancel.  I try to read.  Then it pops up and tells me that I'm on page 175, but furthest read is page 45 on (name of PW) and do I want to go there?  I cancel.  I try to read.  It pops up and tells me that I'm on page 175, but furthest read is page 30 on PW, and do I want to go there?  

It does this every blasted time I open the Oasis, telling me that the page furthest read is from the PW- and PW is always pages behind the furthest I have actually read.  It digresses, and not just once, but for every flaming stop along the way, working its way backward.  I'm going mad. 

It does not do that between any other single device I use.  Just the PW and the Oasis (my primary reading devices) and always giving preference to where the PW was in the book.    

No jailbreaks.

I've done the whole full restart. 

I've turned Whispersync off and back on.

Any clues?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure the kindles 'phone home' _every_ time you close a book -- i.e. put the kindle down. It might be on a sort of schedule. Or it might take a few minutes -- or even kind of a lot of minutes -- before it does the 'phone home' to sync.

Also, it is, of course, important that both have wifi turned on and are connected to a network.

AND be sure the setting is set to 'sync' on MYC&D. I've had other settings on that page change without my actions -- mostly in what is my default kindle -- so even though it shouldn't have changed, it's worth checking.

Also, remember you can always force sync via the menu. That's what I do if I open a kindle, and it hasn't synced.

Now, if it keeps popping up asking if you want to go to the PW page, even while you're reading, that is absolutely NOT normal behavior. So it might be time for a call to Kindls CS as you've tried everything else we'd suggest here: toggling WiFi on and off on both devices, restarting both devices, and resetting the one that's being weird.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

That does sound frustrating - think I'd be ready to throw one of them against the wall by now.
The only thing I can think to add to what Ann said is that occasionally I have an issue syncing between my devices and if I go to the one that is being the troublemaker and go out to the Home Screen instead of staying in the book, it seems to reset something and the books start behaving again.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Did all those things again this morning, Ann, after reading your post.  Only thing I hadn't checked before was the WiFi settings.  All ship-shape.  And after 5 Whispersync requests in a row, it does very much feel as if its hit every single stopping place!  I don't know what I do during the day, picking up and putting down, grabbing a sentence when I can.  But I don't think I've done such small snippets, as frequently, as the Oasis is asking me to confirm, from the PW.  Its possible none of them are actual locations and the Oasis is wonky.


So I decided this morning to try some more combinations of syncing of pages, which device is forward and which back, but when I opened the PW, it had added back 6+ pages of things I deleted more than a month ago.  And it won't keep the book I AM reading, on.  I've added it back and flipped pages in it a few times, then gone to the other Kindle to see what it picks up for location.  When I come back to the PW, the book is gone.  Have hard restarted it twice.    I think I can assume that its the PW that's wonky, and not the Oasis. 

Andra, that's an interesting thought- close the book.  If I run into this problem again between devices, I'll test that out.  As of this morning, I think the PW might be gasping its last.

I'll reset it to factory, and load it up again and see what happens, maybe.  Then give up and call CS.


----------

